# Secret superhero identity revealed!



## Azathoth

By day, he is a show host for Fox News.

By night, an organist who rescued the pipe organ from falling in to obscurity!


----------



## 4/4player

LOL! Are they both the same person?=)


----------



## 4/4player

I think I'm a..

Wait , I'm a musician the whole day....


----------

